# Modificacion en el rc-config

## n0dix99

Saludos, mi problema se presento cuando inicie la computadora.

Mientras cargaba me salio muchas veces la siguiente frase:

 * One of the files in /etc/{conf.d,init.d} or /etc/rc.conf

* has a modification time in the future! 

Como hacer para arreglarlo. Le he dado un revdep-rebuild y me emergio un paquete llamado NetworkManager.

Luego verifique que ese paquete estaba en /etc/conf.d y en /etc/rc.conf. Pero aun asi me sigue mandano errores.

He probado emergienfo el --sync y el portage , pero tampoco me ha servido.

----------

## gringo

tienes bien el reloj del sistema ?

saluetes

----------

## n0dix99

No, la hora del sistema nunca he podido configurarla bien.

Lo que pasa es q intento configurarlo a travez del icono de la esquina inferior derecha pero no me funciona. 

Con el timezone no tengo problema. Pero si configuro la hora de mi pais, despues se desactualiza cuando vuelvo a iniciar seccion.

No hay una configurarcion automatica via internet. Es decir, que me actualice la hora.

----------

## i92guboj

 *n0dix99 wrote:*   

> No, la hora del sistema nunca he podido configurarla bien.
> 
> Lo que pasa es q intento configurarlo a travez del icono de la esquina inferior derecha pero no me funciona. 
> 
> Con el timezone no tengo problema. Pero si configuro la hora de mi pais, despues se desactualiza cuando vuelvo a iniciar seccion.
> ...

 

Asegúrate de tener vixie-cron instalado, y de que está andando:

```

emerge -pv vixie-cron # si no lo está, quita el -pv y emérgelo

rc-update add vixie-cron default

/etc/init.d/vixie-cron start

```

Ahora instala rdate y configúralo para el asunto:

```

emerge rdate

echo "rdate -s ntp.escomposlinux.org" > /etc/cron.daily/rdate.sh

chmod u+x /etc/cron.daily/rdate.sh

```

Ahora vixie-cron ejecutará dicho script cada día para poner tu reloj en hora. Puedes ejecutar el mismo script a mano para ajustarlo en el momento.

```

/etc/cron.daily/rdate.sh

```

Pueden pasar cosas raras, como por ejemplo, que salte el ahorro de energía y se active el salvapantallas, nada raro en eso, porque tu reloj habrá bailado.

----------

## ekz

Edita el fichero /etc/conf.d/clock , y la variable clock cambiala a "local"

```

CLOCK="local"

```

Luego configura bien tu hora en win2 o en la bios. Racuerda que para cambiar la hora  debes ser root.. puedes loguearte en una sesion gráfica y ahi cambiarla

Lo de timezone, para que no se pierda, agregala también a /etc/conf.d/clock, yo lo dejé así:

```

CLOCK="local"

#TZ='America/Santiago'

TIMEZONE='America/Santiago'

```

SAludos

----------

## achaw

Ahora que recuerdo, yo tengo la hora bien configurada y sin embargo, a veces me aparece el mismo mensaje.

Saludos

----------

## n0dix99

Hice la configuracion de la hora, pero todavia tengo el mismo problema.  :Sad: 

----------

## i92guboj

Aún no tengo ni idea de cual es el problema real.

Cuando dices que se desconfigura al iniciar otra sesión, ¿quieres decir "al encender el ordenador"?

Si pones el ordenador en hora (como root, con el comando date, no con applets de escritorio), como se te desconfigura? En que momento se cambia la hora?

Postea tu /etc/conf.d/clock de paso.

----------

